

The JamLegend Fragment Cache - RWilson
http://blog.augmentedfragments.com/2009/04/jamlegend-fragment-cache.html

======
RWilson
By the way, at the bottom of that, I discussed a few thoughts I had on how to
tackle the issue of triggering concurrent cache refreshes in a clustered
environment. Would appreciate feedback on (1) those ideas, if you've tried any
or anything similar, and (2) additional possibilities I missed.

